# Vivarium Air Vents



## r_and_a

I'm building a few vivariums this month and need help on the air vents, i need to know how many and where to position them. they are all for beardies. 
this is my first time doing it so wish me luck. :lol2: 


1st viv - 6ft x 3ft x 2ft.
2nd viv - 4ft x 2ft x 2ft.
3rd viv - 3ft x 2ft x 2ft.

cheers in advance. 

Mark


----------



## 777Wayne777

*










**This is where mine are but this is only a small one.

In my big viv i have 1 at the top left near the ceramic and 1 in the bottom right and another on top of the viv in the centre.*


----------



## reptiles_galore

Most people normally mount 2-4 small ones accross the top back wall of the viv

Dave


----------



## HadesDragons

r_and_a said:


> I'm building a few vivariums this month and need help on the air vents, i need to know how many and where to position them. they are all for beardies.
> this is my first time doing it so wish me luck. :lol2:
> 
> 
> 1st viv - 6ft x 3ft x 2ft.
> 2nd viv - 4ft x 2ft x 2ft.
> 3rd viv - 3ft x 2ft x 2ft.
> 
> cheers in advance.
> 
> Mark


For the 3' x 2' and 4' x 2' = 4-5 vents across the back, about 2/3 - 3/4 of the way up (you want the hot air to be escaping in the cool end, and hot air rises).

For the 6' x 3' x 2' you might be better off going to B&Q and getting larger ventilation panels, as it would need a lot of vents to ensure decent air flow.


----------



## r_and_a

what sort of big ventalition panels would be best? all i can find are some sort of small fans, suppose i could mount that in reverse so it sucks the hot air out the cold end and doesnt have to dim the lights.


----------



## HadesDragons

Something like this:

Winther Browne Vent Grille MD18176WH White (H)95 x (W)12 x (L)275mm, 5015725901049

If you have a look instore there is usually a large range of styles and colours, so you should be able to find one to suit you.


----------



## jaf2212

In my 6ft viv, i have one 2 inch high vent the runs the lenght of the viv and then 4 on the side at the top in the cool end and 2 smaller one at the bottom in the hot end, this allows for plenty of air flow too.

The 4ft vivs have 2 at the bottom in the hot end and 4 in the cool end at the top.


----------



## wacky69

when we built our vivs we found large vents in homebase, were pretty cheap!


----------



## ilovelizards

how do crickets not get out of the vents?


----------



## Jeffers3

Place vents near the top of the hot end and lower down in the cool end. As hot air rises, it will be drawn into the viv at the cool end and leave at the hot end. This will help create the temperature gradient.


----------



## Jeffers3

ilovelizards said:


> how do crickets not get out of the vents?


Pinch a pair of your missus' tights and cut some material out. Stretch it over the vent and wedge into place.


----------

